
A Systemd-Journald Exploit – Qualys Security Advisory - based2
https://www.qualys.com/2019/01/09/system-down/system-down.txt
======
based2
"We developed an exploit for CVE-2018-16865 and CVE-2018-16866 that obtains a
local root shell in 10 minutes on i386 and 70 minutes on amd64, on average. We
will publish our exploit in the near future."

